# Mormyschkas selbst gemacht



## gismowolf (19. Dezember 2004)

Nachdem hier in der Bastelecke schon einige Boardis Ihr Interesse zum Selbstmachen von Mormyschkas bekundet haben,stell ich mal eine kurze Anleitung mit Fotos rein.Man benötigt dazu : 
1.) 1 Stk Holzbrettchen oder einen Holzklotz aus weichem Holz.
2.) Lötzinn mit integriertem Flußmittel.
3.) Einen kleinen Lötkolben oder eine Lötpistole.
4.) Haken in entsprechender Größe mit nach innen stehendem Öhr.
Und so wird`s gemacht : Man schnitzt mit einem kleinen handlichen aber sehr scharfem Messer eine ellipsenförmige Vertiefung in das Holz.Das ist unsere Form.
Man kann nun in der Verlängerung der Längsachse einen ca.2mm tiefen Schnitt machen,um hier den Haken einzuklemmen.Dann bringen wir das Lötzinn zum Schmelzen und lassen es in die Vertiefung hineintröpfeln.Sollte das Lötzinn in der Form erkalten,bevor es den Hakenschenkel umschlossen hat,oder sich mit Goldhaken oder verzinkten Haken metallisch verbunden hat,dann erhitzen wir es wieder,bis es flüssig ist.Der Haken sollte in vorher erwähntem Schnitt so eingeklemmt werden,daß das Hakenöhr ca.in der Mitte 
des ellipsoidförmigen Körpers aus Lötzinn herausragt.Damit die Mormyschka funktioniert,benötigen wir das Loch nicht,welches in den im Handel befindlichen Mormyschkas zum Durchfädeln und Anbinden des Monofiles vorhanden ist.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Wir binden unsere Mormyschka am herausstehendem Hakenöhr an.Man kann den Haken jedoch auch mit einer kleinen Zange oder mit einer Arterienklemme erst dann,wenn sich in der Vertiefung das geschmolzene Lötzinn befindet,in der richtigen Lage hineindrücken und so lange halten(dazu benötigt man aber eine ruhige Hand!!:q),bis das Lötzinn wieder feste Form annimmt.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Die Mormyschkas soll man nach dem Erkalten vom daran anhaftendem braun gefärbten Flußmittel reinigen und mit säurefreiem Klarlack (Zapponlack)lackieren.Dadurch bleibt die metallisch hochglänzende Oberfläche erhalten.Man kann auch größere Mormyschkas selbst machen.Der Fantasie jedes Einzelnensind in der Formgebung keine Grenzen gesetzt!Die nächste Größe wäre dann ein Barschzocker bis hin zu Kleinpilkern.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!!


----------



## Hummer (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Wieder mal eine super Bastelanleitung von Gismo-doityourself-Wolf! :m
 #6  #r 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Ja schön gemacht Wolli. Vielleicht auch für Heringe nicht schlecht |kopfkrat


----------



## rob (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

spitzen anleitung wieder mal von dir:m:m
vielen dank dafür,muss ich unbedingt mal versuchen.
lg rob


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Schöne Anleitung#6 

Ich habe meine Mormyschkas selbst auch so ähnlich gebaut aber deine Variante
mit dem Öhrhaken is noch einfacher und sicherer was das befestigen angeht

barsch_zocker


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Dieser thread spricht mir aus der Seele. Wollte schon immer mal mit einer Mormyschka angeln. Habe auch versucht welche selbst zu bauen. Ich habe das so gemacht das ich eine Bleikugel(1g) genommen habe und in den Schlitz in zwischen den die Sehne kommt habe ich den Hakenschenkel geklemmt und das ganze dann zugeklemmt. Geht aber nur bei ganz kleinen Haken und der verrutscht nach einiger Zeit auf dem Schenkel. Also auch nicht die ideale Lösung. Find ich gut das mit der Anleitung von Gismowolf


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Wer noch Ideen braucht was Farben und Formen angeht kann HIER MAL SCHAUN

barsch_zocker


----------



## gismowolf (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Hier noch eine kleine Übersicht verschiedener Größen.Hakengrößen von links unten 16,10 u.4 und die großen Brummer oben mit Hakengröße 1,0.Mit solchen großen Brummern habe ich in den 70-er Jahren mit halben oder ganzen Schwanzstücken von Köfis in unseren Donau-Altwässern vom Boot aus sehr erfolgreich auf Zander gefischt.
Heutzutage sagt man Vertikalfischen dazu!!#6


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Hi Wolli
wer so schöne Bleiköpfe gießen kann´, der baut doch bestimmt auch tolle Wobbler???


----------



## gismowolf (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Servus Björni!
Meinst Du,ich soll`s mal versuchen??Ich habe aber derzeit wieder Zeitnot!Habe heute am ersten Tag nach den Feiertagen von 05:30 bis 16:30 gejobbt!!Und so wird`s bis Mai weitergehen! :r  #h


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

@Wolli
ach wat sowas macht man doch schnell mal eben so nebenbei, ich meine ´ne Anleitung hast du ja....


----------



## gismowolf (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Hier hab ich noch eine Bilderfolge zum Selbermachen von feinfühligen Bißanzeigern für`s 
fischen mit der Mormyschka aus Federstahldraht mit 0,25mm ø.Diese Bißanzeiger kann man mit Klebeband auf der Rutenspitze befestigen!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

#r #r Aber eine Frage tut sich mir auf: Wie verwendet man die Bissanzeiger?


----------



## gismowolf (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Hallo Leif-Jesper!
Die Bilderfolge wird`s Dir zeigen!!:q
Wenn man einen Spitzenring mit Innengewinde hat,kann man natürlich auf den Bißanzeiger eine dazupassende Schraube anlöten und damit den Bißanzeiger auch einschrauben!!#h
Kleiner Tipp noch: um die Empfindlichkeit zu erhöhen oder niedriger zu machen
kann man das Ende des BA lang oder kurz überstehen lassen und um ihn beim Fischen besser sehen zu können,biegt man ihn nach dem Klebeband etwas zur Seite und vielleicht auch nach oben!! #6


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Danke!


----------



## marcus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Hi!

sieht ja echt super fängig aus. Tja bei diesem Winter und 1cm Eis wird es schwierig. Ich freue mich schon die Tipps auszuprobieren, eventuell vom Boot.

Aber sagt mal, Pilker sind doch mit festem Haken verboten. Oder war das mal. Und wenn Ja, ab wann spricht man denn von einem Pilker.


----------



## gismowolf (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Servus marcus!
Ich habe auch öfter das Boot zum Eisbrechen verwendet.Das war allerdings eine Holzzille mit flachem Boden,da bin ich ganz hinten auf der Sitzbank gestanden,hab mit dem Ruder wie mit einem Paddel das Boot nach vor bewegt und gleichzeitig nach links und rechts geschaukelt,daß das Eis unter dem Bug gebrochen ist.Da habe ich aber ganz genau gewußt,wo ich hinfahren muß!Man sollte wissen,wo an tieferen Stellen versunkene Bäume im Wasser liegen oder das dichte,feine Wurzelwerk von am Ufer stehenden Bäumen den Fischen gute Unterstände und Versteckmöglichkeiten bietet.
An solchen Stellen stehen im Winter die Fische oft dicht gedrängt beisammen und man kann ein kräftiges Petri Heil erleben!!
Bezüglich Pilker mit festem Haken habe ich bei uns in Österreich noch nie gehört oder gelesen,daß man sowas nicht verwenden darf.Außerdem sind Mormyschkas keine Pilker!!Es gibt ja auch Barschzocker mit fixen Haken!Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich 
die örtlichen und speziell die Bestimmungen des zu befischenden Gewässers vor Beginn
genauestens durchlesen und sich daran halten!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Tscho (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

bei uns in Bayern sind nur Starre drillinge verboten


----------



## marcus (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

Das wird wohl der Unterschied sein.
Danke für die Infos. Ich hab das giessen mit dem Holzbrettchen getestet und es funktioniert prima. Die Zinnkörper sehen wirklich profimäßig aus.
Leider kann ich nicht mit dem Boot raus, da bei uns in den Wintermonaten das Benutzen von Booten nicht erlaubt ist. 
Vieleicht bekommen wir ja im Februar noch richtig Eis.
Als machts gut


----------



## holle (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Mormyschkas selbst gemacht*

http://www.rybolov.de/poleznye_sowety/masterskaja/mormyshka_svoimi_rykami

???#c


----------

